# bute - how quickly does it work?



## Capriole (3 September 2007)

a daft question, but im wondering how long bute takes to work and how long it takes to leave the system...

ive had horses 25+ years but never had to use it (a couple of injuries but never prescribed bute - shockingly healthy and lucky horses no doubt).
one of the horses on the yard has some but i dont know much about it, can anyone elaborate?


----------



## zigzag (3 September 2007)

The powders take up to two hours to work when given in feed,if given intravenously 10 mins


----------



## Amymay (3 September 2007)

I'm sure they say 5 days to clear the system.  And it's a bit like asprin - should start working quite quickly.


----------



## Capriole (3 September 2007)

and how long does their effect last?
and what kinds of things is it prescribed for?


----------



## Amymay (3 September 2007)

As well as pain killing it is anti-inflamatory.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (3 September 2007)

arthritic horses


----------



## Capriole (3 September 2007)

thanks, i should know all this but ive never had to use it


----------



## Amymay (3 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
what kinds of things is it prescribed for?  

[/ QUOTE ] 
It is most commonly used as pain relief - which could be caused by a whole ailments obviously, and to help with any sort of inflamation.


----------



## Capriole (3 September 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## OWLIE185 (3 September 2007)

Effective working span of 8 hours


----------



## mandy4727 (3 September 2007)

I heard 8 hours too before in the system.  But 10 days before it is totally out.  Well to register as no drugs in a horses system for competing.


----------

